
Cards Against Humanity holds 99 percent off sale for cars, diamonds - occamschainsaw
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/23/18109070/cards-against-humanity-black-friday-99-percent-off-sale-cars-diamonds
======
wodenokoto
So... Did they actually sell these things? How much did they spend on that
stunt?

~~~
joezydeco
Yes, they actually sold all of the things.

Someone over at Metafilter estimated the total at $118,450, with the
assumption that there was one of everything being sold.

Now if you believe that CAH sold one of items like the Antartica trip and
unlimited amounts of items like the Absurd Box ( _especially_ the Absurd Box,
which is closer to $20 in MSRP than $2,000), then they probably broke even on
the whole affair.

If you add in goodwill and viral marketing value, they made out like bandits.
It was a brilliant project.

